# PC case recommendations



## JamesIV (Feb 16, 2018)

I am about to build a Threadripper based PC (my first PC). I’m going all out on this rig. My last decision is what case to use. I originally wanted to go with a rack mount case, but don’t know if they are quiet enough or can handle the heat. Any suggestions for a great case that balances low noise with lots of room for ssd drives, etc.? Thanks!


----------



## tack (Feb 16, 2018)

http://www.fractal-design.com/home/product/cases/define-series/define-r6-blackout


----------



## heisenberg (Feb 16, 2018)

You have probably heard this but if you are going quiet, a Noctua Cooler for your CPU is the cooler of choice for many. You need a wide case like the Fractal Design that Tack has recommended. Corsair Obsidian Series Cases are good as well.


----------



## EvilDragon (Feb 16, 2018)

Yes. Fractal Design+Noctua for the win. Except I would go for the version without the tempered glass side panel (Blackout), since that one has more soundproofing.

I have a Define XL R2 Black Pearl myself. Absolutely stellar case. I will likely use it for my next configuration, whenever that happens. And also for the configuration after that. It's built to last decades... that is, unless motherboard formats change


----------



## tack (Feb 17, 2018)

EvilDragon said:


> Except I would go for the version without the tempered glass side panel (Blackout), since that one has more soundproofing


Me too (emphatically). Was a bit too hasty in pasting the link. I've updated it.

I have the older R5 Blackout for a home server and it's the nicest case I've ever worked with. (Not relevant here but my HTPC uses the FD Node and it's just very smartly designed.) I also have the Corsair Obsidian 550D, which is actually my DAW case, and it's quite a fine case too on style and acoustics, but if I were doing it again I'd go with the R6 Blackout, which IMO matches it in those areas and beats it on thermals.


----------



## JamesIV (Feb 17, 2018)

Thanks so much, guys! I’ll check it out. I think I’m going to wait till April since the Threadripper v.2 will come out then. Oh, with liquid cooling, I’ve noticed that some folks use some kind of thermal goo between the cpu and the cooler contact and some folks don’t. Is there a reason the goo is better? Thanks again!


----------



## merlinhimself (Feb 17, 2018)

JamesIV said:


> Thanks so much, guys! I’ll check it out. I think I’m going to wait till April since the Threadripper v.2 will come out then. Oh, with liquid cooling, I’ve noticed that some folks use some kind of thermal goo between the cpu and the cooler contact and some folks don’t. Is there a reason the goo is better? Thanks again!


Thermal paste or something different?

Thermal paste fills the gaps between the cpu and cooling unit to make contact so heat can transfer properly


----------



## EvilDragon (Feb 17, 2018)

Thermal paste is a must regardless of cooling method.


----------



## JamesIV (Feb 17, 2018)

Ah, okay! Good to know.


----------



## chrisr (Feb 17, 2018)

I have a big obsidian case, it's good. Remember thinking how lovely it was when i built and the few times i've been back in.

Decided against Noctua fans because one (clearly knowledgeable) reviewer made a good argument about the dangers of having so much weight/mass in the machine if you're ever transporting it. Also it's physically a bugger to work around... those arguements convinced me to go for a pre-built liquid cooling thing. It's been great, but I run stock speeds so never pushed it. Quiet though.

Also, with the thermal paste, it comes pre applied to some cooling plates, which is where that confusion is coming from... it's already there, so you don't need to squeeze on more from a tube - in fact that would be detrimental.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Feb 17, 2018)

I'd stay away from rack cases because in order to "fit" in that spec, it wastes a ton of space. You can get something a lot more compact and then just put it on a rack shelf. Rack cases also tend to be more expensive since they're more of a specialty item. If you do want to go with a rack case, then get an HTPC one (might need to order the rack ears separately) as they're usually cheaper.


----------



## EvilDragon (Feb 18, 2018)

chrisr said:


> Decided against Noctua fans because one (clearly knowledgeable) reviewer made a good argument about the dangers of having so much weight/mass in the machine if you're ever transporting it.



This is why you would transport the case horizontally in that case, not vertically. Nary a problem then.


----------



## LinusW (Feb 18, 2018)

EvilDragon said:


> This is why you would transport the case horizontally in that case, not vertically. Nary a problem then.


...and motherboard side on bottom. Just to clarify that. 
Also, Noctua coolers are not always large and heavy. There are smaller Noctua coolers too.


----------



## EvilDragon (Feb 18, 2018)

True. The one that I suggest/use is probably their largest/heaviest (NH-D15, at about 1.3 kilograms)


----------



## LinusW (Feb 18, 2018)

I use Noctua NH-U12S in my desktop towers (Fractal Design Define R3 or later), Noctua NH-L9 or Cryorig C7 in rackmounted computers (Chieftec UNC-210TR).


----------

